# 3D Print Ideas



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Alright. My 3D printer is sitting idle. Any bits you all wish you had that aren't there? Looking for an excuse to fire the printer up. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alocke18 (Mar 15, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> Alright. My 3D printer is sitting idle. Any bits you all wish you had that aren't there? Looking for an excuse to fire the printer up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Would be nice to find a decent tray organizer for between the front seats storage. Might be too big of a project though. I’ve seen some on amazon but they all seem to require cutting plastic to get them to fit right. Not doin it.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

alocke18 said:


> Would be nice to find a decent tray organizer for between the front seats storage. Might be too big of a project though. I’ve seen some on amazon but they all seem to require cutting plastic to get them to fit right. Not doin it.


Trimming is a 5 minute job...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> Trimming is a 5 minute job...


How did you get such a clean cut out?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> How did you get such a clean cut out?


Dremel cut-off wheel and carbide burr. Final touches with a hand file.


----------



## iceburgdesigns (Jan 17, 2011)

I 3D printed a phone dock. I ran the cable under the center console and plugged it in there. I'll share the .stl file if you want it. Just send me a message.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please. This was my first thought. Android auto has me plug hunting constantly. Would also be interested how you ran the cable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mancub (Apr 4, 2018)

*Going to sell these?*

I'm looking for one for my S9+....I'd buy one if you are selling


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Lets keep this alive because ....well, I have a 3d printer too  who doesnt these days


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*How about a Double Pen Holder?*

I think a pen holder that would hold 2 different sizes (diameters) of pens would be handy. It could mount (with double side tape) between the seat & console, down low so the pen is flush with the console, to avoid knocking it out. Sound reasonable?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I was thinking iPad holder for headrest . I need to get my printer up and running again and learn abs


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

reviving this because i just got my Atlas a month ago and have started working on some 3D-printed parts myself  made a first attempt at an iPhone dock this past weekend, but not too pleased with it just yet. have version two ready to print and will post up how that works out once it’s done!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

subb'd as i will have an atlas soon and may have to get one of yall to print something for me...cuz you know, not everyone can have a 3D printer handy


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

How about some iPhone versions of this? Xs and 8 Please


----------

